# Contact Information



## surskitty

GO GO GO share how you can be easily... contacted I guess.  Off-forum, I mean.

THE FORM:
*Standard TCoD Username:* What do you want to be listed as?  Your current username will be used if this isn't included; post again to point out that you've changed it if you do because I won't see otherwise.
*XMPP:* Jabber, GTalk, LJ Talk, etc.  They are all the same protocol and can all talk to each other.  open source whoo
*AIM:* 
*YIM:* 
*MSN:* Note that these aren't necessarily @hotmail.com; other addresses do work for MSN.  (This is important because people are getting confused upon seeing @gmail.com addresses here.)
*Other:* email, other clients, ...?
*#tcod:* DO YOU GO THERE what is your usual nick if so

and uh for people who have somehow not heard of how to get to #tcod, see this thread.  (For those of you who don't need such a thread: we're irc.veekun.com #tcod.)


*DIRECTORY*
*@:* ...; _Ditto_
*A:* Akai Safaia; Altmer; Alxprit; Arylett Dawnsborough
*B:* Blazing Hearts
*C:* Catch-22; Cirrus; Cryssie
*D:* Dewgongeru
*E:* EvilCrazyMonkey
*F:* Felidire; Flazeah; Flora and Ashes; Fluffy Clouds; Fredie; Furret
*G:* goldenquagsire
*H:* Harlequin
*I:* Invader Palkia
*J:* Jason-Kun; Jolty
*K:* Kahlen; Kai
*L:* Leafpool
*M:* Melodic Harmony; Mewtwo; Mhaladie; Midnight; Minnow; Murkrow
*N:* Number 100; NWT
*O:* opaltiger; OrangeAipom
*P:*
*Q:*
*R:* Renteura; Rwr4539
*S:* Salamander; Skymin; Spaekle Oddberry; surskitty
*T:* Tailsy; Teh Ebil Snorlax; Terry; The Mad Hatter
*U:* ultraviolet
*V:* Valor; Verne; Vladimir Putin's LJ
*W:* Walker; Worst Username Ever; Wymsy
*X:*
*Y:*
*Z:* Zhorken; Zora



*Standard TCoD Username:* surskitty
*XMPP:* surskitty@gmail.com
*AIM:* surskitty
*YIM:* surskitty
*MSN:* surskitty@gmail.com
*Skype:* surskitty
*Other:* I'm a bit hard to find sometimes :(
*#tcod:* surskitty

I AM SURE YOU ARE ALL SURPRISED also if this thread already exists and I somehow missed it I will feel so bad you have no idea :(


----------



## Diz

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

THE FORM:
*Standard TCoD Username:*  _Ditto_
*Jabber/Gtalk:* none
*AIM:* none
*YIM:* none
*MSN:* sam_gamgee_frodo@hotmail.com
*Other:* I'm _Ditto_ Pretty much anywhere. Eragon_509 on Runescape.
*#tcod:* Say what?


----------



## surskitty

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

#tcod is the TCoD IRC channel.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username*: Leafpool
*Jabber/Gtal*k: glittermew@gmail.com
*AIM*: nope
*YIM*: none
*MSN*: if Gmail-chat counts (as surskitty's) then glittermew@gmail.com otherwise none
*Other*: Also on www.wandsandworlds.com/community (book fansite, common interest is Warriors if anyone cares) as Lakestorm Wright, though I'm taking a leave atm
#*tcod*: Nope.

I'm boring, aren't I? 8D


----------



## Diz

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Ok.... sure, what ever you say. (You don't have to explain it to me. I'll work it out on my own.)


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username*: Tailsy
*Jabber/Gtalk*: GTalk; zorrotailsy@gmail.com
*AIM:* feiminn
*YIM*: tailsythehermit [never used ever]
*MSN*: sarahfei@hotmail.co.uk 
*Other*: Skype; hobowaffle
*#tcod*: Yes, Tailsy.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username:* Just list me as Zora.
*Jabber/Gtalk:* None
*AIM:* None
*YIM:* tictacaddict1@yahoo.com
*MSN: *antipathiczora@live.com 
*Other:* AntipathicZora at DeviantArt
*#tcod:* HAHAHAHA- No.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: newt
Jabber/Gtalk: nygrencassels@gmail.com
AIM: none
YIM: none
MSN: none
Other: Steam: noworkingtitle
#tcod: NWT/newt/nyuu/nyuutsu
WoW: nygrencassels@gmail.com


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Update: none of those are actually in use any more!


----------



## Rwr4539

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: Rwr4539, or Rwr
Jabber/Gtalk: Nope
AIM: Nope
YIM: rwr4539@yahoo.co.uk (I don't even use this)
MSN: Gam101@hotmail.co.uk (This is what I use instead)
Xbox live: Rwr4539
PSN ID: Rwr4539
Youtube: http://youtube.com/user/Rwr4539
#tcod: Rwr4539
Pretty much everywhere on the Internet: Rwr4539


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: opaltiger
Jabber/Gtalk: opaltiger@gmail.com
AIM: filipzorko
YIM: f_opaltiger
MSN: opaltiger@gmail.com
Other: I _am_ on all of the above through pidgin but I don't guarantee an answer if you IM me
#tcod: opaltiger then opal then Steve


----------



## Altmer

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: Altmer
Jabber/Gtalk: n/a
AIM: n/a
YIM: comradealtmer
MSN: thenewjorn@hotmail.com
Other: n/a
#tcod: n/a


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username:* Furret
*Jabber/Gtalk:* nein
*AIM:* nein
*YIM:* nein
*MSN:* nein
*Other:* e-mail: shiningworldofglass [at] gmail [dot] com
*#tcod:* Furret


----------



## Keltena

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username:* Keltena
*Jabber/Gtalk:* salamander153@gmail.com
*AIM:* keltenaasule
*YIM:* N/A
*MSN: *salamander153@gmail.com
*Skype: *keltenaasule
*Other:* anything else is likely in my sig
*#tcod:* N/A


----------



## OrangeAipom

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: OrangeAipom
XMPP: ZoeAnneK@gmail.com (School forced me to make an E-mail.)
AIM: ShadowRalts
YIM: shadow_ralts@yahoo.com
MSN: orange_aipom@live.com
Other: shadow_ralts@yahoo.com is the e-mail I check for e-mail.
#tcod: I don't know how to get on there.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Aww, I thought this was going to be, like, people's addresses and stuff. Man, am I disappointed.


----------



## Abwayax

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

no one has any reason to contact me but eh why the fuck not

*Standard TCoD Username:* Number 100
*Jabber/Gtalk:* abwayax@gmail.com
*AIM:* abwayax
*YIM:* abwayax
*MSN: *gammaman2009@hotmail.com
*Other:* abwayax@yahoo.com, abwayax@gmail.com, abwayax@abwayax.com, abwayax@glitchcity.info for e-mails, Fragezeichen on IRC allpurpose.hydrocitynet.org #FMSanctity (when I feel like it), http://myspace.com/abwayaxnemesis, http://youtube.com/user/abwayaxkauchaomai, (210) 846-7554 (why the fuck not), abwayax on Skype, also known under these names on other forums
*#tcod:* uh Fragezeichen or Abwayax or onehundred would be me if I chose to go there


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*



Music Dragon said:


> Aww, I thought this was going to be, like, people's addresses and stuff. Man, am I disappointed.


Haha, I thought it was gonna be this at first too.

Anyway if you do add me make sure we've talked in a friendly way to each other in the past. Or, you know, talked at all.

Standard TCoD Username: Vladimir Putin's LJ
Jabber/Gtalk:
AIM:
YIM:
MSN: I SHARE THIS WIT SPECIAL FRENDZ though it's easy as hell to find.
Other: http://strangeweirdo.deviantart.com/
http://www.smackjeeves.com/profile.php?id=12121 (not a kinky site :v)
http://strangeh.livejournal.com/
#tcod:


----------



## Jolty

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: Jolty
Jabber/Gtalk: no
AIM: no
YIM: no
MSN: can't touch this
Other: deviantART, LiveJournal, JJHF
#tcod: no


----------



## Minish

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username*: Cirrus
*AIM*: n/a 
*YIM*: n/a 
*MSN*: cfaine@hotmail.co.uk
*Other*: curiousvirga@gmail.com, dA, Twitter
*#tcod*: Cirrus


----------



## surskitty

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

I'd've gone for the more delicious contact information but I would want a filter before I would post anything.  :(


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

isn't there a profile for shit like this but oh whatever.

*Standard TCoD Username:* goldenquagsire
*Jabber/Gtalk:* none
*AIM:* goldenquagsire
*YIM:* none
*MSN:* golden_q@hotmail.co.uk
*Other:* well my MSN is the same as my email so go figures
*#tcod:* I go here every once in a full moon, so if you ever see either "goldenquagsire" or a variant of "Crimean" or "Pelleas" then you've got me.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

profile doesn't list gtalk :|


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

TCoD Username: Fluffy Clouds (Previous: Mg55 sunrise, Glitchtrainer.)
E-mail: MertandStephen@aol.com (I hate AOL.)
MSN: None
AIM: None
YIM: None
Other methods: YouTube. Name is MissingNoguy55. TRSRockin. Name is MissingNoguy55. I have other places, but those places I've abandoned, so don't try to contact me at these places: Serebii.
#tcod: None.


----------



## Flora

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: Flora and Ashes
Jabber/Gtalk: nope
AIM: hypericestorm
YIM: I have
MSN:
Other: I do frequent Gaia as Queen of Hyper Squirrels, and occasionally I'll go on Neopetsas lapraslover36. (Username=stupid because I was ten. ^^;)
#tcod: Nope.


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*



surskitty said:


> profile doesn't list gtalk :|


Butterfree could very easily make a custom profile field.

Not that I'm arguing against having this thread, just saying...


----------



## Cryssie

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username:* Cryssie
*Jabber/Gtalk:* N/A
*AIM:* N/A
*YIM:* crystylla (although I'm currently in a never-log-on phase)
*MSN:* For all intents and purposes, N/A.
*Other:* Anything via which I can be contacted, let's see... DeviantArt, LiveJournal (friends only), last.fm, WoW main Zaedria on Dragonblight EU (only when I have a subscription, and remember that we are talking EU), puzzle pirate Cryssie on the Malachite Ocean, Crystylla on Subeta... that's all the significant ways I can think of right now. No, no e-mail address here, I'm sorting them out right now.
*#tcod:* Cryssie (Crys, Crystylla). I tend to lurk and often go AFK without saying anything, so gimme a poke if you want to say something.

At time of writing, #tcod is your best bet provided that I have bothered to lurk it on any given day (today I didn't) outside of forum PMs/profile messages.


----------



## octobr

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username:* Verne
*Jabber/Gtalk:* lol no
*AIM:* Lavernite (please don't contact me with just HI and expect me to know who you are i'm really stupid and i'll start freaking out)
*YIM:* durr
*MSN:* hurr
*Other:* LaVerneT on deviantart, vernetarianist on livejournal, Scila Verna on gaia (shut the fuck up i will kill you), don't ever talk to me ever without telling me who you are and do NOT email me cause i don't check that shit my mom does.
*#tcod:* Verne


----------



## Flazeah

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username:* Flazeah
*Jabber/Gtalk:* N/A
*AIM:* N/A
*YIM:* N/A
*MSN:* lava-chan@hotmail.co.uk
*Other:* Puzzle Pirates - Flareravage on I think all of the Doubloon oceans, though I mostly only frequent Viridian, and I'm Flare on Eonlight Valley forums if you want to contact me there.
*#tcod:* N/A


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: Kai
Jabber/Gtalk: nope
AIM: nada
YIM: nein
MSN: phantomkai16@msn.com
Other: look a pidgeon!


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*



surskitty said:


> for people who have somehow not heard of how to get to #tcod, go here or download X-Chat or irssi or mIRC or something


Mibbit should be used only as a last resort.  Don't use mIRC.  irssi isn't all that great in Windows and chances are most of you won't want a client without a GUI to handle everything through anyway.

*Standard TCoD Username:* Zhorken
*XMPP:* zhorken@jabber.org -- I have a gtalk account but would rather that you add the jabber.org account; Jabber and GTalk are both XMPP, so they can talk.  Same goes for LJtalk.
*Other:* zhorken@gmail.com http://zhorken.livejournal.com/
*#tcod:* Zhorken, Zhorkitty, Zhorkupo, etc.  Forms other than those three seldom appear.

Zhorken is also a kitty; Zhorkitty is just a nickname specific to female Zhorken.  Zhorken is anything (male by default), and I have no specifically male form.


----------



## Old Catch

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

THE FORM:
Standard TCoD Username: Catch-22
Other: Subeta: BiPolarBear
Other: my.opera: BiPolarBear
#tcod: sometimes. Catch-22


----------



## Worst Username Ever

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

TcOD Username: Worst Username Ever
MSN: silke@erland.org(i don't have hotmail so that'll have to do)
Other: I very rarely go on Neopets as sneasel363(hey, I was only nine...)


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Ooh, okay.

THE FORM:
Standard TCoD Username: Invader Palkia
MSN: lucitakitty@hotmail.com
Other: Email's crazykittygirl@gmail.com. Much more likely to respond here then at lucitakitty.


----------



## Akai Safaia

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: Akai Safaia
AIM: x Akai Safaia x
YIM: akai_safaia
MSN: akai_safaia@hotmail.com -- don't e-mail me there though. 
Other: Email is akai_safaia@kasairyuu.com .. don't know of any other place.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*



Catch-22 said:


> Other: Subeta: BiPolarBear
> Other: my.opera: BiPolarBear


That is _so_ awesome, I love it X3


----------



## Renteura

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Standard TCoD Username: Renteura
XMPP: D:
AIM: D:
YIM: D:
MSN: jademasker@hotmail.com
Other: jademasker@hotmail.com
#tcod: Renteura


----------



## Old Catch

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*



Dannichu said:


> That is _so_ awesome, I love it X3


Thanks. ^^

It was taken on yahoo. D:


----------



## Valor

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Well, if anybody actually feels like striking a good old fashioned two way conversation with me...

EMail: Use Asashi007@GMail.com.
AIM: Asashi007

Asashi being a name from my current novel project.


----------



## Wymsy

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

I am all for conversations. I'll talk to you about almost anything. Be it you want a philosophical discussion, help with some sort of issue in your life, or just to talk about random shit. Textual combat is also fun too. Just know that I hate chatspeak. If you get the chance, just know that I'm likely to be very quiet during voice conversations, I am rather shy when it comes to talking to somebody using my voice.


Standard TCoD Username: Wymsy
AIM: Wymsy
YIM: megatrickster
Other: My name is Wymsical on Skype. Just note that the odds aren't likely that you'll catch a good time to have a voice conversation with me though. One person has priority to talk to me over everybody else. I am fine for text almost all of the time on Skype though.
#tcod: Wymsy


----------



## Dewgong

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

Email: polarkitty@gmail.com. I'm never checking anymore.
MSN: sai-chaaaaaaaaan@live.com. I'm never on anymore.
#tcod: Dewgong. I'm never there anymore.


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: DELICIOUS CONTACT INFORMATION GOES HERE*

*Standard TCoD Username:* Harlequin
*XMPP:* no
*AIM: *no 
*YIM: *metamorphmuggle@yahoo.co.uk iirc 
*MSN:* kingharlequin@hotmail.com
*Other:* greatalaska@googlemail.com can be used to contact me via email
*#tcod:* IN ORDER OF MOST TO LEAST USED: Harlequin, Harleqlone, Harle + something, Vajoana, Pan, other stuff idk


----------



## nastypass

lame TCoD name:  Walker
GMail: Walkerloop
#tcod: Walker, Runner, Sprinter, Walkerloop
E-mail: Walkerloop@ gmail.com


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Standard TCoD Username*: Arylett Dawnsborough

*MSN:* ArylettCharnoa@aol.com (Nearly always on. I like talking on this a lot, but I typically sort of go on Busy a lot if I want some alone time, or if I am playing video games. It's usually the latter.)

*Skype:*  Arylett.Dawnsborough (Don't go on it frequently due to a large lack of people on it. But that might change if I get more contacts. We'll see.)

*Other Stuff:* You can e-mail me at my MSN address. (ArylettCharnoa@aol.com.) I nearly always check it, so you can catch me there if you don't have either. (Also note, MSN people can talk to Yahoo people. So if you don't have it, you can add my email on Yahoo, and I'll be able to talk to you from MSN.) Even though it's an AOL address, I don't really ever use AIM. So don't try adding me on there.

Here's my LJ. I write highly personal things in it, just a heads up. I don't mind if you see them. But... you might. So I mean, yeah.

And a LastFM, Twitter, and DA.


----------



## Fredie

*Standard TCoD Username:*fredie175
*XMPP:*N/A
*AIM: *N/A 
*YIM: *N/A 
*MSN:* williammcmahon2005@hotmail.co.uk (I don't often go on MSN, but I do ocassionally...)
*Other:* williammcmahon2005@hotmail.co.uk or fredie175@hotmail.co.uk
*#tcod:* N/A


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Standard TCoD Username: EvilCrazyMonkey
Email: thortaniel@gmail.com
AIM: kissdestruction (don't expect me to be on... i haven't been on in about a year)
#tcod: ECM


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

Meh, may as well post here. Feel free to add me, all of you. It's probably the only way I'm ever going to befriend anyone on this forum. I'm mostly active on MSN and I log into AIM occasionally. 

*Standard TCoD Username:* The Mad Hatter

*AIM:* CCMiow

*MSN:* kwb01@hotmail.com


----------



## Minnow

Standard TCoD Username: Minnow
XMPP: Bleh, N/A
AIM: Bleh, N/A
YIM: minnow14@yahoo.com
MSN: Bleh, N/A
Other: Email is minnow14@gmail.com. DON'T EMAIL ME AT My YIM ADDRESS. I only have it so I can have a IMing address that doesn't have both my first and last name in it, like my normal one that I use for RL friends and family. Uhm, I use Trillian if that's good to know.
#tcod: Bleh, N/A

So, yeah. Whenever I'm on I'm always willing to chat, even with random strangers if they have some idea of what to talk about, because otherwise, what's the point? However if I get to know someone I'll gladly add them to my contacts and will be ready to absentmindedly random chat. Ehrm, sometimes I just accidentally leave myself logged in when I have to go somewhere in a hurry, so I might not always be on even if it says so. No harm in trying, though, I'm always willing to make friends.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Standard TCoD Username: ...


----------



## Fredie

*Standard TCoD Username:* Fredie (My name has changed from fredie175)
*XMPP:* Nope
*AIM: *Nope 
*YIM: *Nope 
*MSN:* williammcmahon2005@hotmail.co.uk (I use this for E-mail too)
*Other:* On Youtube I am fredie175
*#tcod: *I occasionally go there. I'm Fredie if I am...


----------



## Mewtwo

Standard TCoD Username: Mewtwo
XMPP: N/A
AIM: N/A
YIM: N/A
MSN: N.A
Other: MEndris@comcast.net
#tcod: Go where? Huh?


----------



## Zhorken

Fredie said:


> *Standard TCoD Username:* Fredie (My name has changed from fredie175)
> *XMPP:* Nope
> *AIM: *Nope
> *YIM: *Nope
> *MSN:* williammcmahon2005@hotmail.co.uk (I use this for E-mail too)
> *Other:* On Youtube I am fredie175
> *#tcod: *I occasionally go there. I'm Fredie if I am...


I didn't mean repost _everything_  ^^;  Just post to say "oh by the way my name has changed".  (Regardless, I'm using this new post now, so don't delete it.)



			
				Mewtwo said:
			
		

> #tcod: Go where? Huh?


TCoDf's de facto (though technically unofficial since Butterfree hasn't labelled it as such) IRC channel; see the directions in the first post if you're curious.


----------



## Jester

Standard TCoD Username: Midnight
MSN: mtsterlingtm@msn.com (Email and IM)
Other: www.Myspace.com/True_Chronos www.Xat.com/The_Shining_Light_Clan


----------



## Alxprit

Standard TCoD Username: Alxprit
XMPP: kmaster@gmail.com
AIM: Alxprit
YIM: 
MSN:
Other: kmaster@gmail.com
#tcod: Alxprit

Maybe some people want to talk to me? I hope so.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Heheh. Change my name on the list please.

*goes to download GTalk*


----------



## Harley Quinn

You can contact me through email(saxystar@aim.com) or MySpace(http://www.myspace.com/nadiaafshar).


----------



## Terry. T.

Standard TCoD Username: Terry
XMPP: Jabber, GTalk, LJ Talk, etc. NONE
AIM: NONE
YIM: NONE
MSN: texerster@hotmail.com
Other: skarmory_hero@yahoo.co.uk
#tcod: NONE, maybe I'll get one


----------



## spaekle

Oh, hey, I never posted here. I finally have accounts for messengers that people care about. :V 

Standard TCoD Username: *Spaekle Oddberry*
XMPP: *spaekle@binaryfreedom.info*
AIM: *digifeathers*
YIM: nope
MSN: *oddberry@hotmail.com*
Other: http://spaekle.livejournal.com/
#tcod: never been.

I'm pretty much always bored, so having people to talk to is always fun. I do have a tendency to go somewhere else and leave my instant messengers on without any sort of away message; if I don't respond quickly that's probably what's happened.


----------



## Mhaladie

Standard TCoD Username: Mhaladie
AIM: Mhalizabeth
YIM: themoggething
MSN: supersonicseaturtle@yahoo.com
Other: my email is the same as my MSN, though I rarely check it.
#tcod: Mhaladie, Mhal(s)

People should definitely hit me up on aim or some other messenger, or even just email me (...I wouldn't expect a quick response, though, because I hardly ever check it DX) because I love talking to random people. Do it. Do it now.


----------



## Felidire

*Standard TCoD Username:* Felidire
*XMPP:* N/a
*AIM:* N/a
*YIM:* N/a
*MSN: Felidire@Gmail.com*
*Other: Felidire@Gmail.com*
*#tcod: N/a*


----------



## see ya

*Standard TCoD Username:* Skymin
*XMPP:* N/A
*AIM:* N/A
*YIM:* N/A
*MSN:* dynamite_spoony@hotmail.com
*Skype:* dynamitespoony 
I'm also dynamitespoony almost everywhere else I've signed up. 
*#tcod:* Skymin

I'm most likely to appear on Skype and answer to emails sent to my MSN account, though I don't use MSN messenger anymore.


----------



## foreign contaminant

*Standard TCoD Username*: foreign contaminant
*XMPP*: none
*AIM*: none
*YIM*: none
*MSN*: SegaMegaSonic@hotmail.com (i was twelve, please don't judge me :c)
*LAST.FM*: thehikikomori
#tcod: sometimes it's a form of my username here; other times it's also thehikikomori.


----------



## Munchkin

*Standard TCoD Username:* Melodic Harmony
*XMPP:* N/A
*AIM:* cpop201
*YIM:* N/A
*MSN:* N/A
*Skype:* N/A
*Other:* I'm most easily contacted through AIM, since I'm almost always on - if you want, just drop a line even if it says I'm offline - I'm occasionally on invisible status. Also, I check my e-mail sometimes: cpop201@gmail.com
*#tcod:* N/A


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Standard TCoD Username:* Teh Ebil Snorlax
*XMPP:* N/A
*AIM:* deanfbb@gmail.com
*YIM:* N/A
*MSN:* deanfbb@gmail.com
*Other:* Dean Ó Buachalla on Facebook
*#tcod:* N/A

Your best bet is to add me on MSN, then Facebook, since I know very few of your real names.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Standard TCoD Username: Blazing Hearts
XMPP: N/A
AIM: Hydroeon
YIM: azure_azoth1221
MSN: N/A
Skype: N/A 
Other - Aquathevaporeon@gmail.com
Christian Ryker Bell, on Facebook

You're most likely to find me on AIM, or Facebook.  Just-just-just, if you add me onto Facebook, make sure you tell me who you are >( otherwise I'll just ignore you.  And I never go onto Yahoo, except to talk to one or two people every now and then.

#tcod: N/A


----------



## NismoZ

*Standard TCoD Username:* NismoZ
*XMPP:* N/A
*AIM:* N/A
*YIM:* N/A
*MSN:* N/A
*Other:* The best way to contact me is via PM on Victory Road forums. I also check my e-mail occasionally, so you can e-mail me and I'll reply at some point.
*#tcod:* Nope.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Standard TCoD Username: some variant on Kam
XMPP: N/A
AIM: N/A
YIM: N/A
MSN: kamikodunbar@gmail.com
Other: Yeah, I'm a bit hard to get in touch with. I visit dA pretty often, so contacting me there (kamdunbar, if you're wondering) might be a good idea.
#tcod: We have one of those?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Standard tCoD Username: Storm, Earth, and Fire
XMPP: holybloodguns@gmail.com
AIM: ChaoticLaws
YIM: chakrabeast2
MSN: PNdivinity@hotmail.com
Other: I am less likely to be on Yahoo! than MSN and AIM.


----------



## Dawn

Standard TCoD Username: Dawn
AIM: ShippuudenSakura
MSN: SakuraHaruno@live.com (shoot me i'm a narutard ok.)

PLEASE, if you add/IM me, tell me who you are. I will ignore you otherwise.


----------



## ....

*Standard TCoD Username:* Mawile
*XMPP:* nope
*AIM:* no
*YIM:* nope
*MSN:* no
*Other:* no
*#tcod:* also no

Just pm/vm me to talk.


----------



## Michi

Almost nobody has a reason to contact me, but why not~

*Standard TCoD Username:* Zodiac
*Other:* Noah Farrell on Facebook (profile pic is a black squirrel [don't ask]); MoonMonster96 on formspring and Twitter.

So yeah, I'm not usually on Twitter or Formspring, but I'm on Facebook constantly. If someone does bother to add me on Facebook, please include a message with who you are! :)


----------



## Glaciachan

Standard TCoD Username: Glaciachan
Other:You can usually reach me at glaciachan@fastmail.us; I generally check my e-mail at that address every day. I do have another e-mail address, but I don't check that nearly as often. I also check my LJ and Deviantart frequently too, so if you have an account at either, you can reach me there. And, I do use Twitter a lot, so, that's always an option.


----------



## Cloudsong

Kinda pointless since I'll be gone for 6 months soon anyway, but oh well. For when I get back, then :)

*MSN*: skyluvsally@yahoo.com
*Facebook*: SkykittyIz PeaceiisBff ForeverandAlways

I swear to god if anyone else has the same facebook name as me, they win a cookie >>

*Email*: skywingz@rocketmail.com or skyluvsally@yahoo.com


----------



## nothing to see here

Can't think of any reason why anyone'd need to contact me, but... oh well! I wouldn't really mind talking to people occasionally, though if you blurt out Internet memes or type in chatspeak, I'll ignore you.

*Standard TCoD Username:* FnrrfYgmSchnish, formerly El Garbanzo
*AIM:* HwehHwehHweh
*Email:* Same as my AIM name, but with "@aol.com" stuck on the end.  AOL's sometimes kind of unreliable, though, so your mail might not even get through (I've occasionally had problems with mail getting caught in the spam filter and disappearing instead of going to the spam folder like it's supposed to.)
*Other:* Skype name is FnrrfYgmSchnish, though I'm pretty much never on (I've only actually used it... maybe twice?)  I also have a Facebook account, but I only add people I've actually met in real life, so it'd be kinda silly to post it here.
*#tcod:* Evil_Pimento, though I haven't been in there in a while.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Standard TCoD Username: Cheerilee.
MSN: Runarorn94@hotmail.com
Email: Runarorn94@hotmail.com / Bakkaselfan@hotmail.com

Other:
dA - 3265
Wikia - Mundano fan 01


----------



## Pwnemon

*Username:* Pwnemon
*Skype:* k-boone

aaaaand that's about it.


----------



## Phantom

TCoD: Phantom, formerly Charizard2K
Skype: PhantomX0990
XBOX LIVE: PhantomX0990
Facebook: Won't give my real one, but you can find me at "November Is Doctor Who Profile Picture Month", I'm the admin.


----------



## Aisling

uh why not I guess

*Standard TCoD Username:* Spike, formerly Alraune (but I'll probably change it back later)
*XMPP:* artsyalraune@gmail.com
*AIM:* -
*YIM:* -
*MSN:* -
*Other:* alraunne (Skype and Steam)
*#tcod:* Alraune (but I don't get on much)


----------



## Shimmer Mint

Why not?

Standard TCoD Username: BEthegreat
XMPP: meganskies@gmail.com
AIM: - none
YIM: - none
MSN: - It got deleted
Twitter: - Megan_BE
Skype: - BEthegreat
#tcod: None


----------



## TonyMHFan

///////////////////////


----------



## Evanlyn

Standard TCoD Username: Evanlyn
XMPP: bananaramasplit95@gmail.com
YIM: - leany95@yahoo.com
#tcod: Evanlyn
other - DeviantART


----------



## Scyther

*Standard TCoD Username*: Scyther
*#tcod*: Scyther
*E-mail*: isaacwheeland *at* gmail.com
*Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/isaac.wheeland
Feel free to friend me as long as you tell me you're from here. It'll let us get to know each other better and more personally and it makes me look popular when I get more friends.


----------



## CloudCat

*Standard TCoD Username:* CloudCat
*YIM:* nadinedais@yahoo.com
*MSN:* yaynadine@gmail.com OR yaynadine@hotmail.com (I check the first more)
*EMAILS (in order of most to least checked): *nadinedais@yahoo.com, signnadineup@gmail.com, cloudcat@ymail.com, yaynadine@gmail.com, yaynadine@hotmail.com

Sorry about all those emails ^^;. I check the first one multiple times a day, though, so that's your best bey in contacting me.


----------



## mewtini

Bumpy bump.

None of 'em except that I spend about 13/14 of my life on #tcod! I'm on there as Mewtini, and in the 1 in 200 case that I'm not Mewtini, I'll be either Indigo or Mewtindigo.


----------



## kyeugh

*Standard TCoD Username*: Qvalador
*AIM*: Mohacastle 
*MSN*: Mohacastle@live.com
*Other*: Twitter, Tumblr, Wattpad.  Also, Skype username is Mohacastle.
*#tcod*: Formerly Mozankairu.  I'm not on anymore, but I might reinstall sometime soon.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

pretty much the only contact info you need is on my profile, though i'm literally never on AIM anymore, only skype; blazing-hearts

i was on irc on my old laptop, but only very sporadically (like, once every two months lol). i think my name on there was... either Aqua or AstralAqua or something with aqua in it, idk. i might install on this laptop sometime


----------



## Zexion

*Standard TCoD Username:* Zexion
*#tcod:* Zexion


----------



## Ether's Bane

Standard TCoD Username: Ether's Bane
Skype: effercon
Other: Tumblr, MSPA Forums, Last.fm
#tcod: Bane


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Standard TCoD Username: I liek Squirtles
Skype:i_liek_squirtles
Email: pokemanz.rivera99@gmail.com
Other: Tumblr
#tcod: I_liek_Squirtles


----------



## Barry<3

Skype: Tritopianboy


----------



## sovram

Standard TCoD Username: sovram
Email: aezad@outlook.com
Skype: See email
#tcod: sovram

Contact me if you ever want to talk about anything.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

So I'm not on here much more but I can post anyway, if you want to contact me one of these is probably your best bet
(edit: Seems I already posted, but the link doesn't work... none of them does. So here we go again)

Username: Worst Username Ever
Mail: silke@erland.org
Skype: chaletica (Please tell me who you are and where you found me if you add me!)
Tumblr: zanreosauce

Also, if you find someone named "Zanreo" anywhere there's a 99,9% chance it's me


----------



## Ever

I don't believe I ever did this, so...

*Standard TCoD Username:* Everglider (pretty much anything with "Ever" in it is going to be me)
*Skype:* kekekever
*Email:* eternalduckling@gmail.com
*Other:* Tumblr and LiveJournal (which I rarely use)


----------



## Thepizzatree

Standard TCoD Username: Thepizzatree
Jabber/Gtalk: nope
AIM: nope
YIM: nope
MSN: nope
Other: Skype : spitfire.supermarine . Gmail : sunrisestorm94@gmail.com
#tcod: Sorry.. i dont know what that is..


----------



## hopeandjoy

Standard TCoD Username: hopeandjoy (it's pretty much my username anywhere so...)
Skype: hopeandjoy9
Other: pokegal200@gmail.com; tumblr is http://hopeandjoy9.tumblr.com/
#tcod: hopeandjoy (because I am creative)

Feel free to contact me about whatever whenever but I'm not on Skype much.


----------



## haneko

... This place had an IRC?

*Standard TCoD Username:* myuma
*Bulbagarden Forums:* lapi
*Serebii Forums:* Monozu
*Thousand Roads Forums:* myuma

I'm on Bulbagarden regularly, and fly by the others once in a while. (Also, I change my Bulbagarden username a lot - but it's usually some variant or another of "lapi", so it shouldn't be too hard to identify me.)


----------



## IndigoClaudia

imma necro this.
*TCoD Username: *IndigoEmmy, it might be Indigo someday but usually IndigoEmmy
*Other
Email: *IndigoEmmy@gmail.com
(Discord later when i find it)


----------

